# Chicken or tuna?



## Kahnage (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm sure this is an entirely subjective question.
But I'm curious as to whether chicken or tuna is better.
I notice a lot of people say they don't eat tuna simply because they don't like the taste, well thankfully I love it so am more than happy to eat either.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Both


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

There's no way to quantifiably say that one is better than the other. They are fairly similar in macro composition. Tuna has EFA's, but also potentially has mercury contamination, so not good to eat huge amounts.


----------



## Kahnage (Jan 29, 2016)

Ah ok thank you.

So both are as good as each other.

You mentioned a potential downside to tuna, could you do the same for chicken?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

I have chicken and tuna on the same day, one with veggies one with salad  I think its each to their own


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Kahnage said:


> Ah ok thank you.
> 
> So both are as good as each other.
> 
> You mentioned a potential downside to tuna, could you do the same for chicken?


 Tbh totally depends on your a) tastes b tolerance to eating the same stuff daily c) calorie needs d) your budget

I know for me, i have eaten so many cans of tuna in the past it just turns my stomach.... chicken is good, as long as its spiced or marinaded.... cos plain chicken is so hard to stomach long term..... for me, i love ground beef.... its cheap, has a great taste with a little sauce and spice and if you get the lean stuff.... good macros...


----------



## Kahnage (Jan 29, 2016)

Seems I was right at the beginning when I said it may be subjective.
I just wanted to see if one was better than the other.
But nope, I can continue to happily decimate my way through both.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

You would have to be eating copious amounts of tuna to get mercury poison. Both are as good! A tin or two a day isn't going to kill you


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Don't overthink things. They are both good sources of protein. As long as your diet has reasonable variety (i.e. you're not one of those who thinks eating chicken, rice and broccoli 3 times a day is a good idea) just eat whichever you fancy at the time. Or eat something else altogether - there are many other good quality sources of protein to choose from.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Tuna stuffed chicken


----------



## Kahnage (Jan 29, 2016)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Don't overthink things. They are both good sources of protein. As long as your diet has reasonable variety (i.e. you're not one of those who thinks eating chicken, rice and broccoli 3 times a day is a good idea) just eat whichever you fancy at the time. Or eat something else altogether - there are many other good quality sources of protein to choose from.


 To be honest, my diet is terrible! I'm the kind of person who can wake up, have some toast and then not eat again until the next day. It certainly makes work difficult, it all stems from being ill years ago (long story for another time). So I am currently trying to find ways to up what and how much I eat.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Kahnage said:


> To be honest, my diet is terrible! I'm the kind of person who can wake up, have some toast and then not eat again until the next day. It certainly makes work difficult, it all stems from being ill years ago (long story for another time). So I am currently trying to find ways to up what and how much I eat.


 If your diet is that bad then you're years off worrying about minute details. Just get your calories right to begin with... that's the hard part for most people starting off.


----------



## Kahnage (Jan 29, 2016)

I found a calculator that does a rough estimate and thinks I should be aiming for 2.8k~ a day. Still some way to go yet till I hit that!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

I normally feed an alive Chicken a can of tuna....then kill the Chicken within hours, and eat it...therefore the Chicken will get any mercury poisoning...plus its fun killing s**t


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Akuma (May 16, 2008)

If your getting the same dry weight its immaterial. Just get enough down you....


----------



## Kahnage (Jan 29, 2016)

Guess I best get to the drawing board and work out how to "get enough"  
Who'd have thought such a simple concept would be so difficult!


----------

